# Joining based on husband’s recommendation!



## emergentstar

Hi, all! Signed up at my husband’s recommendation as he has gotten SO much out of his time here. Looking forward to learning from you all!


----------



## emergentstar

emergentstar said:


> Hi, all! Signed up at my husband’s recommendation as he has gotten SO much out of his time here. Looking forward to learning from you all!


:::waits to see if he outs himself:::


----------



## happyhusband0005

emergentstar said:


> :::waits to see if he outs himself:::


Welcome, As far as your mystery husband goes, I think you should do whatever he says and have sex with him at least twice a day.


----------



## emergentstar

happyhusband0005 said:


> Welcome, As far as your mystery husband goes, I think you should do whatever he says and have sex with him at least twice a day.


Ah, I see. Look forward to lots of this very helpful and insightful advice.


----------



## happyhusband0005

emergentstar said:


> Ah, I see. Look forward to lots of this very helpful and insightful advice.


LOL, I just realized everyone will probably now think I'm your husband.


----------



## TXTrini

Hi, welcome! 



happyhusband0005 said:


> Welcome, As far as your mystery husband goes, I think you should do whatever he says and have sex with him at least twice a day.


😆 🤣 😂 🍿 
This is going to be good.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

Welcome! I hope your time here is as useful to you as it is to your husband and I look forward to hearing your insights as well!

I have $5 on @happyhusband0005 fyi.


----------



## happyhusband0005

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome! I hope your time here is as useful to you as it is to your husband and I look forward to hearing your insights as well!
> 
> I have $5 on @happyhusband0005 fyi.


You just lost $5. Just my standard sarcastic welcome. Should have thought a little more about the context of that one.


----------



## emergentstar

happyhusband0005 said:


> You just lost $5. Just my standard sarcastic welcome. Should have thought a little more about the context of that one.


I can’t BELIEVE you won’t admit it. I thought we agreed that we were going to be transparent. :::shakes head sadly:::


----------



## happyhusband0005

emergentstar said:


> I can’t BELIEVE you won’t admit it. I thought we agreed that we were going to be transparent. :::shakes head sadly:::


OH no no no.


----------



## emergentstar

happyhusband0005 said:


> OH no no no.


Just add it to the list for counseling this week.


----------



## emergentstar

Kidding, kidding. Have shown my actual husband this now and he may have some regrets about encouraging me to join.


----------



## Twodecades

Yes, welcome, @emergentstar. I have the feeling you're going to be a brilliant addition around here. 😉


----------



## Rob_1

happyhusband0005 said:


> OH no no no.


Oh yeah; you'll be saying that if the husband towers you. 
Just kidding, making fun.


----------



## Mr.Married

Hey hey we got ourselves a playa !!!!


----------



## Mr.Married

emergentstar said:


> Kidding, kidding. Have shown my actual husband this now and he may have some regrets about encouraging me to join.


Only 12 post in and she is already regretting it.


----------



## emergentstar

Rob_1 said:


> Oh yeah; you'll be saying that if the husband towers you.
> Just kidding, making fun.


Can you explain the joke? I don’t get it.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

emergentstar said:


> Can you explain the joke? I don’t get it.


Oh! wait Rob, let me get some popcorn.…..

ok,yes, go ahead, please do explain


----------



## emergentstar

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Oh! wait Rob, let me get some popcorn.…..
> 
> ok,yes, go ahead, please do explain


I’m guessing it’s REALLY funny.


----------



## TXTrini

emergentstar said:


> I’m guessing it’s REALLY funny.


I'm getting prison-gay vibes... but I always tend towards things I find funniest, so dont listen to me!


----------



## Asterix

happyhusband0005 said:


> Welcome, As far as your mystery husband goes, I think you should do whatever he says and have sex with him at least twice a day.



See, you are getting a lot of value out of joining this forum already


----------



## TexasMom1216

emergentstar said:


> I can’t BELIEVE you won’t admit it. I thought we agreed that we were going to be transparent. :::shakes head sadly:::


I. Am. So. Excited. About. This.


----------



## happyhusband0005

emergentstar said:


> I’m guessing it’s REALLY funny.


Just watch out for the guys like @BeyondRepair007, He's constantly going on about fantasies that involve his wife using huge strapons. Gets tough to read over and over.    

In all seriousness it's always cool to have both spouses on here.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

happyhusband0005 said:


> Just watch out for the guys like @BeyondRepair007, He's constantly going on about fantasies that involve his wife using huge strapons. Gets tough to read over and over.
> 
> In all seriousness it's always cool to have both spouses on here.


Yikes!
I better check my posts I thought those were private!


----------



## ElOtro

Welcome!


----------



## farsidejunky

Welcome to the forums. I hope you get as much from this site as your husband.


----------



## sokillme

So wait we are going to have happy couples join here now? Isn't that off brand? Not sure I like this. What will everyone rage at?


----------



## Affaircare

Hey honey! You better get over here in this thread! It’s a happy couple party where both are posting and TAM and they’re still in love. Paging @Emerging Buddhist ! Emerge, man! We gotta rib @sokillme


----------



## jlg07

I have to say this is one of the more entertaining "Hello" threads we've had here.
@emergentstar, you are going to fit in very well around here... AND Welcome.


----------



## emergentstar

jlg07 said:


> I have to say this is one of the more entertaining "Hello" threads we've had here.
> @emergentstar, you are going to fit in very well around here... AND Welcome.


Thank you for the kind welcome! If you think this is entertaining, please imagine the conversations currently happening in my home and boundaries being established.


----------



## emergentstar

sokillme said:


> So wait we are going to have happy couples join here now? Isn't that off brand? Not sure I like this. What will everyone rage at?


Did I say happy? 

JUAT KIDDING HONEY BUNS SCHNOOKEMS! Obviously am deliriously happy. Or something.


----------



## ElOtro

emergentstar said:


> Did I say happy?
> 
> JUAT KIDDING HONEY BUNS SCHNOOKEMS! Obviously am deliriously happy. Or something.


I know what you mean! I´ve been deliriously something before!


----------



## Works

emergentstar said:


> Did I say happy?
> 
> JUAT KIDDING HONEY BUNS SCHNOOKEMS! Obviously am deliriously happy. Or something.


Everyone, keep an eye out if someone comments on this post by the name of SCHNOOKEMS... 👁 🧐 That's the REAL MVP!


----------



## 24NitroglyceriN26

emergentstar said:


> Hi, all! Signed up at my husband’s recommendation as he has gotten SO much out of his time here. Looking forward to learning from you all!


Yeah, I wouldn't recommend a spouse go to group for advice - weird.


----------



## TexasMom1216

Do we know yet? Who is it? This mystery is so fun.


----------



## manwithnoname

TexasMom1216 said:


> Do we know yet? Who is it? This mystery is so fun.


Let’s start the process of elimination.

Not me.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

manwithnoname said:


> Let’s start the process of elimination.
> 
> Not me.


I like how you think! I‘m in, not me!


----------



## Andy1001

Affaircare said:


> Hey honey! You better get over here in this thread! It’s a happy couple party where both are posting and TAM and they’re still in love. Paging @Emerging Buddhist ! Emerge, man! We gotta rib @sokillme


Now if I was a suspicious kinda guy I would point out that the posters name is an anagram of emerge and easterner.
But seeing as I’m not a suspicious kinda guy I won’t mention that.😇😇😜😜


----------



## ElOtro

manwithnoname said:


> Not me.





BeyondRepair007 said:


> not me!


Here we go!
It can´t be me for a bunch of reasons.
The smallest of them is that I´m not married since long ago.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

ElOtro said:


> Her we go!
> It can´t be me for a bunch of reasons.
> The smallest of them is that I´m not married since long ago.


98k members, let’s say 50% are not really active. And let’s guess another 50% are men. So now we’re at 24,000 responses needed? Or…, 23,999 and the one remaining is our guy.

Let’s goooo!


----------



## happyhusband0005

Andy1001 said:


> Now if I was a suspicious kinda guy I would point out that the posters name is an anagram of emerge and easterner.
> But seeing as I’m not a suspicious kinda guy I won’t mention that.😇😇😜😜


This guy is wicked smaht. Seriously anyone reads the thread it's kind of obvious.


----------



## ElOtro

BeyondRepair007 said:


> 98k members, let’s say 50% are not really active. And let’s guess another 50% are men. So now we’re at 24,000 responses needed? Or…, 23,999 and the one remaining is our guy.
> 
> Let’s goooo!


What about some eliminative "border conditions"?
Does someone of you know if the guy is bald?


----------



## Andy1001

When I read the opening post I kinda guessed who it was.
And I don’t think a woman is writing this at all.


----------



## Rob_1

emergentstar said:


> Can you explain the joke? I don’t get it.



@happyhusband0005 jokingly said to @BeyondRepair007 per his post putting $5 towards him(@happyhusband0005) being the mystery husband



happyhusband0005 said:


> You just lost $5. Just my standard sarcastic welcome. Should have thought a little more about the context of that one.


You jokingly responded as I understood that he (@happyhusband0005)was not really your husband but you pretended he was by your comment:



emergentstar said:


> I can’t BELIEVE you won’t admit it. I thought we agreed that we were going to be transparent. :::shakes head sadly:::


So, I jokingly said understanding that he's (@happyhusband0005) not really you husband



Rob_1 said:


> Oh yeah; you'll be saying that if the husband towers you.
> Just kidding, making fun.


In reference to his original greeting post to you:



happyhusband0005 said:


> As far as your mystery husband goes, I think you should do whatever he says and have sex with him at least twice a day.


So, my joke was about "the whatever he says and have sex at least twice",
From the point of view of your real husband reading you telling @happyhusband0005: I can't believe you won't admit it...like you were already flirting and getting cozy with the posters, and @happyhusband0005 finding himself in front of your husband for real.

I don't know if I made sense in my explanation, but I thought it would be funny for a man being in front of a big dude of a husband after trading jokes with sexual innuendos with the husband's wife.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

Rob_1 said:


> @happyhusband0005 jokingly said to @BeyondRepair007 per his post putting $5 towards him(@happyhusband0005) being the mystery husband
> 
> 
> 
> You jokingly responded as I understood that he (@happyhusband0005)was not really your husband but you pretended he was by your comment:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I jokingly said understanding that he's (@happyhusband0005) not really you husband
> 
> 
> 
> In reference to his original greeting post to you:
> 
> 
> 
> So, my joke was about "the whatever he says and have sex at least twice",
> From the point of view of your real husband reading you telling @happyhusband0005: I can't believe you won't admit it...like you were already flirting and getting cozy with the posters, and @happyhusband0005 finding himself in front of your husband for real.
> 
> I don't know if I made sense in my explanation, but I thought it would be funny for a man being in front of a big dude of a husband after trading jokes with sexual innuendos with the husband's wife.


Nice job explaining. However, now you’ve totally ruined a perfectly good joke.
💀


----------



## happyhusband0005

I just realized something. We don't know anything about @emergentstar. For all I know my wife could have secretly created an account and joined. What if I am her Husband? What do I do, hidden cameras, spy software? Will try to check her history tonight.


----------



## BeyondRepair007

happyhusband0005 said:


> I just realized something. We don't know anything about @emergentstar. For all I know my wife could have secretly created an account and joined. What if I am her Husband? What do I do, hidden cameras, spy software? Will try to check her history tonight.


I’m told VARs and keyloggers will save the day. 1-800-bestbuy


----------



## Rob_1

happyhusband0005 said:


> I just realized something. We don't know anything about @emergentstar. For all I know my wife could have secretly created an account and joined. What if I am her Husband? What do I do, hidden cameras, spy software? Will try to check her history tonight.


For all I know she could be the tinder girl that supposedly have a nice looking architect roommate who are teaming to dispatch @anachronistic12345, and she's here to spy on him. So if he goes to the date we might as well say goodbye to him.


----------



## anachronistic12345

Rob_1 said:


> For all I know she could be the tinder girl that supposedly have a nice looking architect roommate who are teaming to dispatch @anachronistic12345, and she's here to spy on him. So if he goes to the date we might as well say goodbye to him.


I get that you are having fun with me. But the sad thing is that it could be true...


----------



## BeyondRepair007

Rob_1 said:


> For all I know she could be the tinder girl that supposedly have a nice looking architect roommate who are teaming to dispatch @anachronistic12345, and she's here to spy on him. So if he goes to the date we might as well say goodbye to him.


prolly so now that you mention it. I never see OP here when he’s talking to her. Hmmm.


----------



## emergentstar

> emergentstar said:
> Can you explain the joke? I don’t get it.
> 
> 
> 
> @happyhusband0005 jokingly said to @BeyondRepair007per his post putting $5 towards him(@happyhusband0005) being the mystery husband
Click to expand...

Well it would be JUST LIKE MY HUSBAND to explain a joke I already understood to me but this one is on me. The joke you explained… totally get. My question was about another “joke” that was just a poorly disguised opportunity to reference penises (is the plural penii?). Sometimes when that happens I like to ask what the joke is to force someone to say, yeah this is just a penis joke. You know me 😉. 
That said, extra credit for your clearly thought out explanation. This is why I love you. 🥰😍❤


----------



## emergentstar

To everyone else, I am highly impressed with your sleuthing. Strong Vizzini and The Man in Black from The Princess Bride vibes.


----------



## Rob_1

emergentstar said:


> Well it would be JUST LIKE MY HUSBAND to explain a joke I already understood to me but this one is on me. The joke you explained… totally get. My question was about another “joke” that was just a poorly disguised opportunity to reference penises (is the plural penii?). Sometimes when that happens I like to ask what the joke is to force someone to say, yeah this is just a penis joke. You know me 😉.
> That said, extra credit for your clearly thought out explanation. This is why I love you. 🥰😍❤


Sorry, my post was the one quoted on your question of the joke, so today when I saw it I replied based on it. 

As to your penises question:

Penis= singular
Penises = plural.


----------



## farsidejunky

emergentstar said:


> To everyone else, I am highly impressed with your sleuthing. Strong Vizzini and The Man in Black from The Princess Bride vibes.


I don't think it means what you think it means. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sokillme

Affaircare said:


> Hey honey! You better get over here in this thread! It’s a happy couple party where both are posting and TAM and they’re still in love. Paging @Emerging Buddhist ! Emerge, man! We gotta rib @sokillme


Yeah but you both were already ON this site when you got together.

Not me either.


----------



## Jamieboy

anachronistic12345 said:


> I get that you are having fun with me. But the sad thing is that it could be true...


If there was a shakes head reaction it would be getting smashed right now


----------



## heartsbeating

Andy1001 said:


> When I read the opening post I kinda guessed who it was.
> And I don’t think a woman is writing this at all.


Now I’m totally confused!

I have a guess …but don’t want to be awkward. Regardless, welcome new poster!


----------

